# My Latest Carving Project....



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Here is one I finished about a week ago. I am in the Holiday carving mode right now and this is an "Old World" Santa. Carved in Basswood, about 6 1/2 inches tall and about 2 1/2 inches around. Finished in acrylic paints, Boiled Linseed Oil and Satin Lacquer. Thanks for looking as always!

Corey


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice Corey. I love the beard. Looks great.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Really neat Corey. Like it a lot.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Corey, you should be set for the holidays with carvings like that. Really nice.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Corey my friend, some will say that I'm patronising you but I know that you won't be one of them when I say this and all your previous carvings are superb and I hope your name is carved into each one as some time in the future they will appear on the American antiques road-show and be valued highly.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks all, I appreciate the kind words. Harry, I burn my name into the bottom of most pieces if there is enough space. By then the show will be called, "Look At The Piece of $H.t I Found" ha ha. 

Thanks again,
Corey


----------



## oldnewbie (Sep 18, 2006)

Don't demean yourself, so, Corey. Your work is beautiful and 'gallery worthy'. Great Santa. I really like it. 

Neal


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Corey

A great piece of art, you do have a great carving talent. 

John


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Corey,

You are both a craftsman and an artist. Beautifully done.

Ed......


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks guys for the kind words!

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

NIce Job Bud

Did you paint it up or did the boss give you a hand ///>>

=========


----------



## Fourleftpaws (Feb 12, 2007)

Corey - very nice - it always amazes me when someone can take a piece of wood and make a carving from it. I just see the wood and not the image that it can become. You do great work.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks Bob, no I do my painting... I enjoy that as much as carving really. 

Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thank you Larry. Anyone can learn to carve, just like you learned to burn. It's just starting simple and going from there. I started out wanting to wood burn. My wife bought me a Razortip for Christmas. Shortly after Bob Noles talked me into some carving tools and as it turned out my back problems kept me out of the shop much of this year. So for now the burner has been assigned to signing my work and detailing on the carvings. Not exactly what my wife intended nor I but I am having fun with it!

Corey


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Great work Corey, you are a very talented carver.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

And the painting must be as tedious. Great on that to Corey a great A job on it.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks guys. Glenmore, the painting doesn't really take all that long. You can make it as detailed as you want but most pieces an hour does it on the painting. The finish and drying times takes just as long. So 2 hours or so to paint and finish. 

Corey


----------

